# More Results on Wolfe Rub Bold



## Bruce B (Aug 26, 2006)

Well I tried out the Wolfe Rub Bold on a USDA Choice Angus Sirloin Steak, done on the Weber Gasser. The steak originally weighed 1.36lbs and was nicely marbled with not too much fat around the exterior, good looking steak.

I put a heavy coating of WRB on the steak about an hour before grilling then at grilling time added another light coat to the meat. The gasser was heated up to btw 550-600 and on it went. Here are the pics with some comments:

Rubbed and ready for the grill.






Nice grill marks.





Ready for the table.





Just perfect, nice and tender.





Even the dog loves Wolfe Rub Bold.






Overall impressions, I found that if you immediately taste the meat after pulling it from the grill you will notice a pronounced spice to the bark. If you let the meat rest, as I did for about 15 minutes, that spiceyness seems to dissipate. There is a definite detectable sweetness to the bark, and the flavor of what I believe to be cumin is noticeable.

I liked the rub very much, on a scale of 1-10, for steak I would give it a high 7 or low 8. As a BBQ rub though, I think it has a bright future. I can see me using this more on BBQ than I do on say a thick rib eye or a piece of prime rib. It's not the taste I'm looking for when I eat a steak. 

It will be a great BBQ Rub however. GREAT JOB LARRY!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 27, 2006)

Great looking steak Bruce!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice looking dinner Bruce!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 27, 2006)

Now that is one fine looking piece of beef there Bruce.  Thanks for posting the WRB results.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

hmmm, can't enlarge the pics, but that is one good looking
steak....can't wait to get some Bold.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> There is a definite detectable sweetness to the bark, and the flavor of what I believe to be cumin is noticeable.



Bruce, thanks for taking the time for the great detailed review!  I agree, it is better as a BBQ rub, but not bad on grilled food.  You're close on the cumin guess, but there's no cumin in it.  Thanks again.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2g07v7ze]There is a definite detectable sweetness to the bark, and the flavor of what I believe to be cumin is noticeable.



Bruce, thanks for taking the time for the great detailed review!  I agree, it is better as a BBQ rub, but not bad on grilled food.  You're close on the cumin guess, but there's no cumin in it.  Thanks again.[/quote:2g07v7ze]


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":tnteoepo][quote="Bruce B":tnteoepo]There is a definite detectable sweetness to the bark, and the flavor of what I believe to be cumin is noticeable.



Bruce, thanks for taking the time for the great detailed review!  I agree, it is better as a BBQ rub, but not bad on grilled food.  You're close on the cumin guess, but there's no cumin in it.  Thanks again.[/quote:tnteoepo]






[/quote:tnteoepo]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3vwdxi7e][quote="Larry Wolfe":3vwdxi7e][quote="Bruce B":3vwdxi7e]There is a definite detectable sweetness to the bark, and the flavor of what I believe to be cumin is noticeable.



Bruce, thanks for taking the time for the great detailed review!  I agree, it is better as a BBQ rub, but not bad on grilled food.  You're close on the cumin guess, but there's no cumin in it.  Thanks again.[/quote:3vwdxi7e]






[/quote:3vwdxi7e]






[/quote:3vwdxi7e]

My thought too Bruce!  Nick is a very confused man!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice looking steak.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3jh1gtdl][quote="Nick Prochilo":3jh1gtdl][quote="Larry Wolfe":3jh1gtdl][quote="Bruce B":3jh1gtdl]There is a definite detectable sweetness to the bark, and the flavor of what I believe to be cumin is noticeable.



Bruce, thanks for taking the time for the great detailed review!  I agree, it is better as a BBQ rub, but not bad on grilled food.  You're close on the cumin guess, but there's no cumin in it.  Thanks again.[/quote:3jh1gtdl]






[/quote:3jh1gtdl]






[/quote:3jh1gtdl]

My thought too Bruce!  Nick is a very confused man![/quote:3jh1gtdl]

Not confused at all, If it's not cumin it's something else. How can you be close it either is cumin or isn't cumin.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":95r4dmi3][quote="Bruce B":95r4dmi3][quote="Nick Prochilo":95r4dmi3][quote="Larry Wolfe":95r4dmi3][quote="Bruce B":95r4dmi3]There is a definite detectable sweetness to the bark, and the flavor of what I believe to be cumin is noticeable.



Bruce, thanks for taking the time for the great detailed review!  I agree, it is better as a BBQ rub, but not bad on grilled food.  You're close on the cumin guess, but there's no cumin in it.  Thanks again.[/quote:95r4dmi3]






[/quote:95r4dmi3]






[/quote:95r4dmi3]

My thought too Bruce!  Nick is a very confused man![/quote:95r4dmi3]

Not confused at all, If it's not cumin it's something else. How can you be close it either is cumin or isn't cumin.[/quote:95r4dmi3]

 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1xcumuch][quote="Larry Wolfe":1xcumuch][quote="Bruce B":1xcumuch][quote="Nick Prochilo":1xcumuch][quote="Larry Wolfe":1xcumuch][quote="Bruce B":1xcumuch]There is a definite detectable sweetness to the bark, and the flavor of what I believe to be cumin is noticeable.



Bruce, thanks for taking the time for the great detailed review!  I agree, it is better as a BBQ rub, but not bad on grilled food.  You're close on the cumin guess, but there's no cumin in it.  Thanks again.[/quote:1xcumuch]






[/quote:1xcumuch]






[/quote:1xcumuch]

My thought too Bruce!  Nick is a very confused man![/quote:1xcumuch]

Not confused at all, If it's not cumin it's something else. How can you be close it either is cumin or isn't cumin.[/quote:1xcumuch]

 [smilie=a_doh.gif][/quote:1xcumuch]

See, now it's funny! Sorry guys, didn't mean to laugh at you, just wanted to laugh with you!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 27, 2006)

Well ya know that CAB stuff was started as a merchandisng tool to put mo money into the pocket of the cow raiser folks now dontcha?  Swear...they doing a good job.  I quick grilled some CAB chuck steaks hear while back and they was tender enough to eat like steak..which surprised the heck outta me since I aint bumped into a tender quick cook chuck steak since the 50's or 60's etc.  Suspect the sirloin work the same way.  Them are very flavorful cuts of meat if you can avoid getting one so tough you cant stick a fork in the gravy (paraphrasing either Justeen or Granny Clampitt.)
Tender sirloins do not come in the Select grade..and learnt the hard way neither do Ribeyes.  Great looking steak. Seems like ya done good Now Tom Thumb claim they got some kind of proprietery tender Select grade stuff called Ranchers Reserve.  They claim to hang it and stretch or some other such thang.  They gonna have to show me since I got kin which lives up near Missourri.

bigwheel



			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> Well I tried out the Wolfe Rub Bold on a USDA Choice Angus Sirloin Steak, done on the Weber Gasser. The steak originally weighed 1.36lbs and was nicely marbled with not too much fat around the exterior, good looking steak.
> 
> I put a heavy coating of WRB on the steak about an hour before grilling then at grilling time added another light coat to the meat. The gasser was heated up to btw 550-600 and on it went. Here are the pics with some comments:
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice looking steak, Bruce.
Love those grill marks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nice looking steak, Bruce.
> Love those grill marks.



I agree, I'd give my left wheel for grill marks like those!


----------



## Finney (Aug 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What part of your body you want them on?


----------

